# wheel spacers



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

Just ordered 2.5" wheel spacers for my brute. trying to give it a wider stance, don't like how top heavy it seems to be. Any experience with spacers?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

A perfect example of "you get what you pay for" been running 1" spacers on rene for 2 years now, put them on and never touched them since.. but thats 1". If you got those bolt extender spacers good luck.. read plenty of people breaking them first ride


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a set on my old bayou 400 back in the day but they had studs that screwed onto the factory studs and a poly spacer that slid over them.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

similar to these


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That may be alright, just the fact that the ring supports it, but I would check them often.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

dont know what you use your brute for, but i modified my old stock front wheels so they could be mounted in reverse. that made about a 4.5 inch wider track in the front, it was really stable, but the steering was much stiffer and harder to manage on the trail at speed. i've since switched to aftermarket wheels with about +1" offset per side, and its much better.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got the 1" Highlifter billet spacers and they seem to work just fine


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

2.5" is a lot. Somethin to check often I would say.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah. I went ahead and ordered them. If I dont like them Ill figure soemthing else out. Would like to find some rear wheels off a SRA and put them on the front


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Wheel spacers are fine as long as you inspectthem every now and again to make sure they stay tight... SRA brute has different bolt pattern than IRS brute just FYI... You can get a SRA Honda or yamaha wheel with 4-110 pattern though


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I locked tighted mine on , ran them like that for 500 kms then took them off and they were as tight as when I put them on


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah I ordered the spacers for the prairie cause the SRA brute is 4/137


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

prairie and sra brute have the same bolt pattern i think


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah they are both 4/137 for the SRA brute


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i had 2.5'' spacers on a big bear of mine and i had them on for like.....a week and broke the ones in the picture above....plastic sucks!


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

got em put on. definitely made it have a wider stance


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

your suppose to do before and after pics hahahah but i get the idea


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

before








after


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks alot tougher for sure


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Camo, 1 thing you're going to notice for sure is how much dirtier you and the bike get. You'll be slinging mud all over yourself and the bike. I am filthy after every wet ride.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dang! big diff! Yea def gonna get dirtier. Looks like you will need some gnarley fender flares. I like the looks of it.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks. yeah I figure I'll get dirty now haha. Oh well guess I'll be using my spare clothes before I get in my truck to go home! Planning on a trip to soggy bottom next weekend so we will see how much of a difference it makes and hopefully test the winch out


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Get a rain suit. I bought one from Thor. It was a heavy duty rubber pants and a jacket. I used that when I did mud runs. Worked great!


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if they make 1/2" wheel spacers? I only want to add 1" total to my width. I don't want those stud extenders, I'd prefer a billet setup.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive never liked mudzillas but they look great on that six fiddy.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought sra rims for all 4 corners for mine when I've got the laws on it. When I'm running the stocks I just swapped sides left on right n right on left side. it made them real wide and corners better and alot more stable


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

DRZfour00 said:


> Does anyone know if they make 1/2" wheel spacers? I only want to add 1" total to my width. I don't want those stud extenders, I'd prefer a billet setup.


Not sure never seen any. You could maybe get longer studs and just put washers behind the wheel but it would probally make em more prone to brea from the added stress of the wheel not being supported by the hub just the studs. Extreme make some good spacers there made of steel not aluminum and are strong I've got there 2" spacers on my rhino with no problems.


----------

